#ubuntu-ch 2014-06-05
<marcus> WaVeR: hi. have you already received 14.04 media?
#ubuntu-ch 2018-06-07
<tribaal> hi WaVeR :)
<tribaal> hi all
<WaVeR> Hello tribaal
<WaVeR> Hi All ツ
<WaVeR> How are doing tribaal  ? ^^
<tribaal> WaVeR: pretty well thanks!
<tribaal> WaVeR: how about you?
<tribaal> we need to get an "ubuntu beer evening" going as well
<tribaal> would be nice to meet more than every 6 months :P
<WaVeR> I'm ok, just finished my last week of picket ^^
<WaVeR> What about the next first friday of July ?
<WaVeR> 6 july
<WaVeR> https://www.firstfriday.ch/
<WaVeR> think about ツ
<tribaal> hehe
<tribaal> 6th of July sounds liek a great idea :)
<tribaal> WaVeR: should we suggest this as a LoCo "networking" event?
<WaVeR> Yeah, why not ツ  sounds good
<tribaal> WaVeR: do you have contacts in Biel to eventually make a private part with i.e. short presentations before people go out and mingle in the area?
<WaVeR> I can check for that
<WaVeR> It's a good idea as basically during firstfriday there's events everywhere
<tribaal> right
<tribaal> we could offer a meetup and then let people have fun anywhere
<tribaal> even "families welcome" instead of the usual, that could be fun
<WaVeR> https://www.firstfriday.ch/fr/programme/
<WaVeR> of course, families are welcome on this kind of event
